# I just don't get it....



## Youknowwho (Sep 1, 2011)

Obviously I'm new here and this may not be the right place for this question but here goes. I'm a single, attractive, educated, and professional black male. Over the past few years I've met quite a few married white couples at different events and bars. Long story short, I'm a very social person and I've been propositioned to sleep with someone's wife because "she's never been with a black guy". This has always insulted me and I've declined. I have sooooo much more to offer a woman than a good night of sex. I just don't understand how some woman can look at black men as a piece of meat or fetish. Why is that some white woman have to be married and getting up in age before they consider getting to know or sleeping with a black man? It just makes sense to me that if you're interested in someone/curious about them, then you should get to know them and see what happens. Am I missing something?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmmm, I've always wondered why just about every black man I've ever met has asked me if I've slept with a black guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Youknowwho said:


> Obviously I'm new here and this may not be the right place for this question but here goes. I'm a single, attractive, educated, and professional black male. Over the past few years I've met quite a few married white couples at different events and bars. Long story short, I'm a very social person and I've been propositioned to sleep with someone's wife because "she's never been with a black guy". This has always insulted me and I've declined. I have sooooo much more to offer a woman than a good night of sex. I just don't understand how some woman can look at black men as a piece of meat or fetish. Why is that some white woman have to be married and getting up in age before they consider getting to know or sleeping with a black man? It just makes sense to me that if you're interested in someone/curious about them, then you should get to know them and see what happens. Am I missing something?


FWIW, when I was single I got propositioned by couples on a few occasions to date / sleep with the wife as well. I am white. It takes all kinds .... and no that would freak me out to follow through. Some people are just kinda messed up.


----------



## Youknowwho (Sep 1, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> Hmmm, I've always wondered why just about every black man I've ever met has asked me if I've slept with a black guy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



They were probably trying figure out if you were interested in them for them or to have the "black experience" under your belt. It reminds of the movie with Sarah Silverman, I Want Someone To Eat Cheese With. In the movie she shows interest in a fat guy just to sleep with him, tells him afterwards that she's not interested anymore, and then says she only slept with him b/c she had never slept with a fat guy.

I've seen quite a bit of things in my 30 years of living and it has led me to a personal quote that I created and believe to be true. "The hearts of mankind can be very dark and evil. Intentional negative moral acts and thoughts that are cruel, unjust, and selfish."


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I am talking about guys I have met just out and about with friends or whatnot. I wasn't out trolling for men or looking for anything for that matter. It just usually seems to be a question that is asked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

